# What is up with Now bindings



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok so today I got a killer deal on some Union Atlas. I love them and I am an Union Fan all the way. But while I was in the shop the worker showed me some new bindings called NOW. From what I understand is the base plate is on a hinge almost like a skateboard truck. Crazy looking binding man. Anyone know what these are about? Anyone ever ride on them? Do tell what you know about these. 

Now Snowboarding | World's First Skate Influenced Binding


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a pretty good review here: 2013 Now IPO Binding Used and Reviewed « I am definitely interested in them but I want to see what people have to say about putting a whole season on them first.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They work. Gives you control under each foot. Foot steer your deck like a skateboard. Fantastic for a first year product.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

Nivek said:


> They work. Gives you control under each foot. Foot steer your deck like a skateboard. Fantastic for a first year product.


Does the hinge affect response time?

I'd imagine that the binding moving like it does would increase response time and make your board more sluggish when carving.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It increases performance.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It honestly makes your edge to edge a lot better in my opinion. I was noticing more snap out of my ankles when popping off my toe edge to do back 1's.


----------



## addi61 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nivek and angry,

Will either of you be riding these regularly this year? Are they up there with your favorite bindings?


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Does it make you prone to catching an edge when you're steering w/ your feet alone? I imagine it would be easy to get lazy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got mine in. Prob won't bust them out right away though. Gonna try the K2 Formulas first.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

addi61 said:


> Nivek and angry,
> 
> Will either of you be riding these regularly this year? Are they up there with your favorite bindings?


Up there with my favorites for sure, I WOULD make them a daily but I'm getting Salomons and Flows (maybe K2's) for free, so I'm not about to spend near $300 on bindings I don't REALLY need.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

JHeagz said:


> Does it make you prone to catching an edge when you're steering w/ your feet alone? I imagine it would be easy to get lazy.


It's not that exaggerated of a feeling. You should be driving your board with your feet acting independently as is, NOW's just make it better.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm taking mine out tomorrow for their first spin.

I'll post my full review once I get a couple days on them.

If I like them enough I'll run them on a couple different boards as well.


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Im going to pick these up and throw them on my Nidecker Ultralight when it arrives.

Thats unless a lot of poor user reviews start to poor in, but im doubting it considering the favorable ones so far.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 days on my now bindings and Jones Carbon Flagship 161...

I am going to put my now bindings on my Proto CT 54 tomorrow to check the contrast before I do a total review.

However. So far. I love them!!

The response is "different". I don't know if it is better but I love it.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

binarypie said:


> I have 2 days on my now bindings and Jones Carbon Flagship 161...
> 
> I am going to put my now bindings on my Proto CT 54 tomorrow to check the contrast before I do a total review.
> 
> ...


Did you leave the high back on or take it off? Did you try more then just one set of bushings? (does it come with more then one or do you choose when you buy)


----------

